# Spookmire



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I was browsing Ebay and saw this mask:









http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-JB-Spookm...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4837485fc4

I know there are a lot of Disney buffs here who may be interested.
(I am in no way affiliated with this seller- just thought it was interesting.)


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Mar 17, 2010)

I love it and want it!!! That would be killer...but probably expensive


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is pretty cool


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like the price is $80 + shipping MuskokaGirl


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

is it off a movie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Unless I'm totally mistaken (and I may be?), JB Spookmire is a ghost that goes along on the ride in the haunted house at Disney.


----------

